# Ocala, FL 2011 Regional Rainbow Gathering



## wildboy860

Who all from here plans on going to the ocala rainbow gathering this winter? I know I plan on being there and a good handful of other kids on here do as well. I also know seed camp is around early to mid December and the event goes till sometime in Jan. if anyone has anymore info feel free to share.


----------



## Alyssa

GOING! no matter what.


----------



## Doobie_D

I'll probably make my way out there for a bit. Im "temorarily settled down" about 60 miles away. Gonna be beach cruisin the whole way over.


----------



## insanemembrane

me and two freind will defenatllybe there


----------



## Panoramicperspective

Always good to help out , maybe so , good to know though


----------



## FLoP

i was 90 miles away last year and didnt. kick myself for it. i cant make nila for halloween either. so id like to get there this year for the gathering. we are farming at the moment and might be able to bring "fresh" produce. who knows though. id like to get there.


----------



## wildboy860

yeah man.... make sure to bring your "produce" the family needs to feed they're heads!


----------



## downhome kid stoney

i'am always in ocala, and the offical ocala gathering does not start onto early mid febuary, it used to always start on v day, but last year it started a few days earlyer, and there will be should be kids there as early as thanksgivng


----------



## Monkeywrench

I thought it was in Feb? Last year I remember kids in NOLA heading there early Feb.


----------



## BelCh

ugh... I've never been to ocala but there is a smaller gathering about a hundred or more miles north , near tallahasse. IT's after occalla


----------



## Monkeywrench

BelCh said:


> ugh... I've never been to ocala but there is a smaller gathering about a hundred or more miles north , near tallahasse. IT's after occalla


 
WTF where do people keep hearing about these regionals?


----------



## Mid

I might be going to the Ocala, but I will be going to Acola.


----------



## wildboy860

Looking for road dog to go to Ocala. I'd be leaving from the New England area and am looking to leave soon and take my time getting there. Any takers?


----------



## FLoP

the earliest that i (we, me and the girl if we are still together) would be able to leave is around new years. we are in TN at the moment and headed back to CT for xmas. we would leave then from there. id be down if youre still around then.


----------



## PsilocyBen

Me and a few buds are heading out for sure.


----------



## Mal

Fuck yeah dude can't wait!!


----------



## Trim

Anyone wanna put together a dog kitchen this year at Ocala? Sort of a nic at nite for dog food, lost and found for dogs, doggy calm,whatever we can get together. A coffee spot for humans as well


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

same place as last year?


----------



## Mid

Trim said:


> Anyone wanna put together a dog kitchen this year at Ocala? Sort of a nic at nite for dog food, lost and found for dogs, doggy calm,whatever we can get together. A coffee spot for humans as well


 
I'm with you on that one.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

yeah ill definitely be at ocala sometime after blacksheep xmas


----------



## eruiz87

Anyone know where it was last year or where it'll be this year?


----------



## Trim

It's always in the ocala national forest, once you get there, it is easy to find seed camp, if you hang out at the library you'll always run into some kids, the library there is great!!! That or the wal mart lot right down from there. If you head out of town past the library it is usually only a few miles to the site as the forest starts right out of town


----------



## whaleofashrimp

Although im not paticularly fond of that glorified refugee camp.But Ill be in florida and georgia for the duration of winter...and a bunch of my hippie/crust punk friends will be there...so i might come..but i promise to heap scorn


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

if i can make it. my dog is healing from a broken leg right now so we're stuck in Paso Robles CA for a few weeks.


----------



## TheNewKid

Got nothin' better to do. Concentration Camp brought to you by Satan Camp, will be there.


----------



## Wolfeyes

Depending on how things go I might be there. Some buds of mine will be there for sure.


----------



## spoon

A few kids from the island are going. And we'll probably have a few more by the time it's time to head that way. Right now there's probably about 6.


----------



## EphemeralStick

ill be headin there from san antonio in a van. if anyone needs a lift lemme know! pm dat shiz!


----------



## slothhead

I'm heading down there in a couple of weeks. See you guys there!


----------



## pestilentcunt

Trim said:


> Anyone wanna put together a dog kitchen this year at Ocala? Sort of a nic at nite for dog food, lost and found for dogs, doggy calm,whatever we can get together. A coffee spot for humans as well


 im totally down to help with that and ill be there most likely kicking it at projects.


----------



## Monkeywrench

I'm heading down too. I'll be at Goat Camp with your girlfriend.


----------



## Medusa

I've never been to one of these, but I was thinking of giving it a go. Who knows...maybe I'll end up there.


----------



## gingerbreadman

im totally going. just need to now how to find it once i get to ocala


----------



## BanMatt

I heard they have "the projects" camp there now. They serve mac and cheese and kool aid....oh and they burn tires.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

Is anyone else taking the sunset there? ill be leaving in like 180 hours towards the east coast. if anyone wants to travel with me from CA hit me up.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

Trim said:


> Anyone wanna put together a dog kitchen this year at Ocala? Sort of a nic at nite for dog food, lost and found for dogs, doggy calm,whatever we can get together. A coffee spot for humans as well


 
PM me more info, Id love to help out with a dog kitchen.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Leaving from jax to Ocala wed or thurs of this week. Pm me if you're in the area and you wanna tag along.


----------



## theare

I might if I can find a good road dog before the end of January....


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

theare said:


> I might if I can find a good road dog before the end of January....


 
If Ella and I can get there fairly quickly, we'll go meet up with you and then go to Ocala. Try rideshare if anything doesnt work out.


----------



## theare

That would be rad as hell.


----------



## spoon

Anyone going through SC? Looking for a road dog.


----------



## TEASTROY

anyone comping up from miami/keys ? would prefer to not ride alone


----------



## Dumpsterhump

See ya' guys there


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Monkeywrench said:


> I'm heading down too. I'll be at Goat Camp with your girlfriend.


 
I like where this is going


----------



## theare

I'm actually residing in SC atm....


----------



## jiujitsu13

If anyone's passing near Augusta GA on the way down after christmas, think I could grab a ride?


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

this is going to be a tight freakin deadline. first time in a while I've actually felt the urge to be somewhere on time, with quite a distance to travel. i met these kids at wallmart the other day that had a big green school bus, called themselves the Grateful Bread Phamily. Anyone know of em? they said they are heading to Ocala from LA relatively soon.


----------



## Loseralan

I'll definitely be heading there after the holiday shaz is over with. Really looking forward to it since I missed out on the one at Allegheny National Forest.


----------



## justin vh

Projex got your mac and cheese and kool aid also we will sure be burning tires and lots of other stuff bring booze projex nigga what


----------



## DumpsterNeedle

**cough


----------



## jiujitsu13

If it wasn't so damn cold I'd be riding my bike down there. I could totally make it before the Feb 6th official start.


----------



## spoon

We are all forgetting the most important thing. Who is going to help me keep my tent warm?


----------



## MiztressWinter

My boyfriend and I just left Ocala. Take this for what it's worth. The police are at Ocala National Forest right now, turning away anyone who tries to come through, unless you have 12.00 per night to camp. They are claiming that Rainbow will not be permitted to camp there this year and that it's park regulations to pay 12.00 per night in order to camp. Unless you want to fight them and risk going to jail, they aren't letting anyone in as of right now. It def wasn't worth it to us, and we left.


----------



## wildboy860

Monkeywrench said:


> I'm heading down too. I'll be at Goat Camp with your girlfriend.


 
LMFAO . . . you totally will be!!! \m/


----------



## Monkeywrench

miztresswinter said:


> my boyfriend and i just left ocala. Take this for what it's worth. The police are at ocala national forest right now.


 
shit. Everyone freak out. There are police at a rainbow gathering.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Duh, but this time they are giving you two options, turn around and leave, or go to jail. I know police are at every gathering. It would be insane to think they wouldn't be with that many people. All I know is we were stopped by a mob of them and given the option to leave peacefully or go to jail. I left. Fuck jail lol


----------



## junkyard

site says no holding camps until after hunting season is over, which is Jan 11th. maybe they just charge for hunting season?
vision council isnt until the 14th, so that would make sense to me, I think?


----------



## CardBoardBox

just missed last years Rainbow gathering on Vancouver island last year. Thinking of heading south this summer, would love to be there!


----------



## spoon

I don't know why anyone would really be in Ocala right now anyway. I don't think anyone will even be there for seed camp for another 3(ish) weeks.
As far as the $12 camping fee goes, it may be a hunting season thing like junkyard said. And, did you really just leave when the cop said pay $12 or leave?
If you really wanted to see if anything was going on yet why not just drop anything that makes you look like your camping? They can't charge you a camping fee if you aren't camping.


----------



## DumpsterNeedle

official ocala holding camp is in jail, you failed the "true rainbow warrior of the living light test".


----------



## junkyard

:hysterical: @ dumpsterneedle


----------



## Uncle Mom

Ocala seems to have a lot of drama surrounding it. I kinda get a panic attack when I think about gatherings these days. So much going on at once, and I'm kinda slow.


----------



## graven

welcome to the united police states of america.


----------



## Kviz

I'm in the area right now waiting for it, where has everyone been crashing?


----------



## captnjack

im on my way there now, from OK. if anyone is in this area and looking for another road dog, message me. 
also, im looking for my friends Lurch and Johnny. they're babysitting my cat and were supposed to stay in cali until mid january, but got ansty and bounced. if anyone knows them just please try and get them to contact Jack. thank you!


----------



## CelticWanderer

cant help ya getting there, but if you were going back to OK after the gathering, I've been needing someone to head out that way with.


----------



## captnjack

hah, no offense at all, but OK sucks a giant ass dickkkk. fell alseep and missed my stop in texas, woke up in kansas. shit happens. not an exact science.


----------



## Jackiejopennington

Please i am looking for my father--if anyone knows of him or see him at the ocala gathering please let me know or inform him that i am looking for him!!
Thanks
View attachment 21914


----------



## left52side

I only live about a half hour away from there,so I might go,who knowsa.
If anyone is on the nature coast shoot me a pm....


----------



## louie

im headed to ocala in about 2 weeks from michigan and im lookin for a road dog. if any one wants to take a bus out of this shitty ass weather ill pay for the ticket. hit me up.


----------



## dharma bum

Jackiejopennington said:


> Please i am looking for my father--if anyone knows of him or see him at the ocala gathering please let me know or inform him that i am looking for him!!
> Thanks
> View attachment 21914


 
i gave a ride to a guy that kinda looks like that in macon ga about a month or two ago. he was carrying one of those huge ruck sack/duffel bags given by the army. he was also traveling with a woman about the same age. they both said that they had just come from miami. saw him again a couple of days later and gave him a 5 and told him where the salvation army and some other squats were around here. didn't say where he was going. not sure if this is your dad, but i hope you find him


----------



## crow

On probation :/
For a stupid open container and resist. FL laws are harsh so watch yerself


----------



## soodoenim

To all,
I wouldn't think to ask this if the gathering weren't already happening, but could someone please indicate where in the forest the main site is? Perhaps with some directions as well? I'm in Dunnellon right now, and would like to head out to the gathering tomorrow morning (also, if you need a ride, I'll be happy to pick some folks up in Ocala and scuttle them into the woods.
Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## AnthraxMatt

front gate is 40 east to sr19 south to fsr 30 1st left after 2 way stop. been there for a few weeks now, came into town for a night, couple hundred people out there already. fun shit, PROJECTS WHAT?!


----------



## robbierings

mid jan till march


----------



## louie

heyyyy whos all out in ocala right now? how is it? let me know. im coming from michigan next week.


----------



## bip

anyone in ocala see a dude named random? mohawk, dots on his face, SICK FUCK tattood on his knuckles? im supposed to meet him there next month


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST

ill be in florida, but not going, working a rennsiance fair in ft laud


----------



## dharma bum

bip said:


> anyone in ocala see a dude named random? mohawk, dots on his face, SICK FUCK tattood on his knuckles? im supposed to meet him there next month


 
you'll probably run into about 20 dudes there with that same description in A-camp.. just kidding, but not really. 

if you're supposed to meet him there, maybe he'll be there.. just walk around and work at a kitchen or something, he'll be bound to show up.


----------



## FLoP

I met him there this past year. My boy knocked him out the year before, but I don't know. I'm not there


----------



## Earth

Oh man, that was funny................ 
"My boy knocked him out the year before, but I don't know"
Made my day......


----------



## okedoke

So I heard Rainbow was the beginning of February which is contrary to this post? Also is it very difficult to hitch to the gathering from surrounding cities?


----------



## wildboy860

there are people there right now from what im told. but the offical start date i slike feb. 6th again from what i was told. it shouldn tb etoo hard to hitch to ocala, there's something like a 1000 people that go there.


----------



## MxEx

Hitching around there may not be too simple but you'll get there somehow.....best bet is craigslist probably.


----------



## bryanpaul

okedoke said:


> is it very difficult to hitch to the gathering from surrounding cities?


 no different than anywhere else............


MxEx said:


> Hitching around there may not be too simple but you'll get there somehow.....best bet is craigslist probably.


disagree......you'll spend days playin on the internet tryin to get a ride and set shit up when you could just go stick outcho thumb


----------



## okedoke

Yeah I figured thumbin' it would be my best bet. Never been to Rainbow or hitched in Florida so its all new territory


----------



## MxEx

no doubt the internet hassle and relying on planned dependence is often frustrating, i just remember there is plenty of people who post on there and you could get a ride directly there if you there is too much concern or worry about being stuck in the middle of nowhere


----------



## moopy

okedoke said:


> Yeah I figured thumbin' it would be my best bet. Never been to Rainbow or hitched in Florida so its all new territory


 
I did this last year when me and my old road went to the Ocala Gathering. Hitching through Florida is fine, but going through GA, SC, and NC is a fucking pain in the ass. I dunno what Kentucky, Tennessee, Mississippi, or Alabama are like, but once you hit Florida it's smooth sailing. Also, since you've never been to a Rainbow Gathering, I can give ya a heads up on what it's gonna be like: 95% of the people there usually only have two things on their mind: drugs and sex. That generally creates a very superficial veil between you and the people you'll run into. Most people will be cool with you for a while, then eventually they'll inquire about doses or pot or shrooms or whatever, and if you have no ability or intention of givin' up the goods they almost immediately lose interest in you and go about their ways. If you're a girl and you're talking to a hetero dude then they'll probably stick around a while longer, but if you show no intention in givin' them some snatch then they're out. The ratio of these people to decent folks are almost entirely exclusive to the Ocala Gathering, which has a reputation for being quite the scum fuck gathering. My only other Rainbow experience was Nationals in Allegheny National Forest. That was actually okay, though one out of three or so people I met were the type I described above. There were far more people there than at the Ocala gathering though. 

Not ALL people you'll meet will suck though. I have met some awesome people who are genuinely there to be social and connect with other folks, share stories, share music, and make friends. Also, on the plus side, the location is really cool. Square miles of woods with various fireplaces and camps scattered throughout the place. Trading circle is pretty fucking fun, you'll probably end up spending most of your time there. You should go packed with a shitload of cool stuff to trade. You'll be surprised with what you can score. You should also bring a lot of food you can cook for yourself. Pack sandwiches - lots of them. Food is usually served in minimal rations at the various kitchens, including the main circle feed. Plus I and many others got some wicked food poisoning last year, so if you wanna not go hungry and avoid potentially getting sick then bring your own food.


tl;dr: Most people will suck, some people won't. Bring your own food and lots of awesome stuff to trade, and take what people tell you or promise you with a grain of salt - most people are just looking for drugs and sex. Have fun!


----------



## supertramp1990

ride the rails to jacksonville, hitch from there.


----------



## wildboy860

supertramp1990 said:


> ride the rails to jacksonville, hitch from there.


that was exactley my plan. sounds simple enough, right? why all the fuss?


----------



## supertramp1990

haha right?


----------



## planet caravan

how long does this one usually last? i was on my way last year and hung out on hobo beach til like late feb and people were coming through from there saying it was clean up already. never really fucked with gatherings but wanna go to this one


----------



## wildboy860

never been yet, but i think late feb is when people start cleaning up. there's people ther enow though. and early feb. is when it 'starts'


----------



## okedoke

Robby, thanks, that was above and beyond as fuck. Well I'm hitching all the way from the northwest so. No go on Jacksonville. But thanks anyways cuz when I do the rails I'll keep that in head for other travels.

In regards to the gathering already being up and running... damn, I'm behin schedule.


----------



## Nurdbrowski

I'm going to try to go there to meet someone to travel with..hopefully there's not too many of those sucky people..


----------



## Keyser Soze

justin vh said:


> projex nigger what we burn kikes and tires.... we got your kool aid and mac and cheese and bunk doses we are looking for a swazi flag some nigger faggot stole it...... heil satan and adolf ( HITLER)


 


WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS? ^^^


----------



## whaleofashrimp

Keyser Soze said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS? ^^^


baseicly..it ocala


----------



## Keyser Soze

whaleofashrimp said:


> baseicly..it ocala


 

yo thanks for being so helpful. it totally explains the nazi shit. (goodjob)


----------



## whaleofashrimp

florida..stay away..stay away


----------



## wrkrsunite

Nazi punks, Nazi punks, Nazi punks FUCK OFF.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

Keyser Soze said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS? ^^^


 
the Projects kids



bip said:


> anyone in ocala see a dude named random? mohawk, dots on his face, SICK FUCK tattood on his knuckles? im supposed to meet him there next month


 
Random is one of my old road dogs, find him on his: facebook


----------



## Nurdbrowski

Whatever is at ocala can't be as bad as some areas of downtown miami or ft lauderdale so..just a bunch of crazies in the woods is str8.


----------



## okedoke

Avoiding Nazi fucks, check. Yeah Sofla sucks, get outta der haha. Snow just dumped on us, another setback go figure. If there was a god he's trying to keep me from escaping this nw hellhole


----------



## deanmoriarty

what is official start date?is in till feb or jan?been outta touch from my kidz


----------



## okedoke

wildboy860 said:


> there are people there right now from what im told. but the offical start date i slike feb. 6th again from what i was told. it shouldn tb etoo hard to hitch to ocala, there's something like a 1000 people that go there.


----------



## deanmoriarty

wrkrsunite said:


> Nazi punks, Nazi punks, Nazi punks FUCK OFF.


YYYEEEESSSS!!!!


----------



## deanmoriarty

expect lots of drunk dirty kidz,fights,and mayhem.not that theres anything wrong with that.but......


----------



## okedoke

Drunk dirty mayhem is what I'm all about


----------



## deanmoriarty

i


okedoke said:


> Drunk dirty mayhem is what I'm all about


its what im partly about.but that shit can go real bad when certain types think they are the enforcers.....or shit goes all lord of the flies,,,,


----------



## okedoke

Hahah lord of the flies... I could see that. Well my road dog ditched me in this snowstorm so no go for me anyhow. Anyone know when/where are nationals this year? Is that even decided yet


----------



## panik

I'm tryna go but I need to get a ride there in a vehicle from ohio as it's to cold(for our preferences) for my dog and I to travel there via rail/thumb...
so I know it's a long shot but if anyone is rolling through ohio on their way souf- holla holla.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

okedoke said:


> Anyone know when/where are nationals this year? Is that even decided yet


 
dont worry about it, you'll know when the time is right


----------



## deanmoriarty

okedoke said:


> Hahah lord of the flies... I could see that. Well my road dog ditched me in this snowstorm so no go for me anyhow. Anyone know when/where are nationals this year? Is that even decided yet


that isnt known till sometime in june ...spring council sends scouts out in like april/may,who come back and reach consesus on site.check welcomhere.org for details...


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho

im close to panama beach florida but im getting very little rides to there... FUCK


----------



## okedoke

Makes sense. Well fuck!! I was trying to get rowdy but now I am just cold....... guess I'll see ya'll for nationals then


----------



## Keno Star

i'm on my way from the beach


----------



## deanmoriarty

BelCh said:


> ugh... I've never been to ocala but there is a smaller gathering about a hundred or more miles north , near tallahasse. IT's after occalla


appalacheecola,or however u spell it.a-cola.and the lightlines are best way to find info...some familys intentionally keep info off internet,such as kahtuah{sic?}...


----------



## deanmoriarty

Trim said:


> Anyone wanna put together a dog kitchen this year at Ocala? Sort of a nic at nite for dog food, lost and found for dogs, doggy calm,whatever we can get together. A coffee spot for humans as well


thats the best idea ive heard in while...needed to be done long ago...or have i just not realise it was there before?


----------



## Nurdbrowski

I'm traveling north after ocala anyone have a dog that's having pups or know anywhere I can find a good dog...wanna get one for the road.


----------



## GypsyPirateDj

about to hop east out of pensacola to baldwin ..anyone passing by my way let me know!


----------



## panik

I'm leavin' ohio on the 4th...I really don't even know why I'm going to this, it's just the closest thing going on inna warm place, basically...
the idea of a "dog kitchen" is pretty cool aside from the fact that a lot of dogs get really weird/aggressive when food is involved.


----------



## sparrow

Just got to Ocala, if anyone in the area is headed in with a vehicle and has room for 2+ packs and a bunch of food, hit me up.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

i think there should be an updated 2012 Ocala post, or a pinned general Ocala thread...


----------



## left52side

im only about an hour drive time from ocala if anyone wants a chill ass small town to kick it in let me know. i am on the nature coast and stuck here till the 16th after court.


----------



## GEWWW

Nurdbrowski said:


> I'm going to try to go there to meet someone to travel with..hopefully there's not too many of those sucky people..


just wondering where ya traveling too? I got hopes to make it to Ocala, but my work (which is taking care of a bunch of dogs) is hindering that at the moment.


----------



## Nurdbrowski

I'm going north. Towards CT or MA. Yea I'm trying to get to ocala and my work is bringing lots of cash.everyone tells me to stay but I just hate this town.ill be there tho where are u?


----------



## GEWWW

I'm in Pinellas county, was going to try an make it to meet some cool people. Been thinking bout taking off for awhile now.


----------



## Nurdbrowski

My squats over here in miami and its pretty much over. I have to leave soon ill be heading north this Friday or Monday..maybe orlando..I could.we could meet there or I can go to st. Pete from there and meet I know a good friend there.etheir way hit me up when u decide.


----------



## Pixie Walden

wildboy860 said:


> Who all from here plans on going to the ocala rainbow gathering this winter? I know I plan on being there and a good handful of other kids on here do as well. I also know seed camp is around early to mid December and the event goes till sometime in Jan. if anyone has anymore info feel free to share.


you must excuse me im trying my damnedest to get to my first rainbow, i heard there was one going on , on 420 in the panhandle of FL , is this it?


----------



## Pixie Walden

I was going to start another thread about this, but I heard through the grape vine that there is a gathering starting around 420 in the panhandle of GA or FL , Im having a hard time finding any real info on exactly when and where it is, (I have not gone to one yet , can u tell?) but any info on upcoming gatherings would be awesome , or a link to a page with this info would be cool too.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Here's a link to the new one going up and its a-cola.

http://flrainbow.org/A-cola/

Yer welcome,someone should make an official thread for the new one that is this month.


----------



## JoelRailDude

I really want to go to this one, as is it is more avialable to other travelers. But it means like 100$ greyhound just to get there. I wish i could ride share from orlando, And i have to be back, it got to be a 2night thing 4 me. We'll see


----------



## ayyyjayyy

JoelRailDude said:


> I really want to go to this one, as is it is more avialable to other travelers. But it means like 100$ greyhound just to get there. I wish i could ride share from orlando, And i have to be back, it got to be a 2night thing 4 me. We'll see



Why don't you just post a Craigslist rideshare or hitch there? It's not like you're that far...


----------



## Pixie Walden

Bl3wbyyou said:


> Here's a link to the new one going up and its a-cola.
> 
> http://flrainbow.org/A-cola/
> 
> Yer welcome,someone should make an official thread for the new one that is this month.


do rainbow gatherings in FL happen often? If i miss the one this month should there b another one soon?


----------



## JoelRailDude

ayyyjayyy said:


> Why don't you just post a Craigslist rideshare or hitch there? It's not like you're that far...


Because i would have to find one leaving a Friday, and then another one coming back Sunday, and it is unlikely to match those two.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Not really at all. That's why you post ahead of time. I've done it tons. Just saying. If you want to get places get out there and go and stop making excuses... You comment on like every single thread on here so you seem adamint enough but you just have to get out there and do it. Even if you only have it one way hither the other way. I'm from Florida. I know how easy it is to get around there. Especially from orl to oca.


----------

